# Converting GCC to USA



## derek11 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, I did not see an existing thread addressing this issue so am posting one, if such a thread already exists my apologies.

I want to ship my Nissan Xterra I bought in the UAE to the USA. I know I need to convert the speedometer to MPH from KMH. does anyone know a place that does this.

Additionally, what are the steps to getting it squared away when it gets to the USA. 

Thanks for any help

Derek


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

derek11 said:


> Hi, I did not see an existing thread addressing this issue so am posting one, if such a thread already exists my apologies.
> 
> I want to ship my Nissan Xterra I bought in the UAE to the USA. I know I need to convert the speedometer to MPH from KMH. does anyone know a place that does this.
> 
> ...


It's basically uneconomic for new cars. The number of modifications to bring a car up to US spec is quite large. The speedometer is the least of them. I was told that depending on model, the differences can include extra bodywork, replacement of all the glass, installation of various buzzers and interlocks, lots of silly warning stickers, etc. It can costs $$$$. I did some googling and contacted some of the companies who priced this a few years ago for a Porsche. The estimate was somewhere around $30,000. 

There are all kinds of hoops as well, including bonds that have to be posted. Some cars are on a list that have been previously approved so you might get lucky. Oh, yes. And it can take several months for the approvals and tests. However, the killer for me at least was that I was told they cannot guarantee that the car will be accepted. It's basically case by case. 

Better to just sell the car and buy a US one in the US. 

Which of course is no doubt the hidden purpose behind all those regulations.


----------



## derek11 (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The vehicle is a 2013 Nissan Xterra. It was made in a Nissan plant in the USA so I just kind of assumed that it would need very little mods but maybe thats not the case


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

derek11 said:


> Thanks for the info. The vehicle is a 2013 Nissan Xterra. It was made in a Nissan plant in the USA so I just kind of assumed that it would need very little mods but maybe thats not the case


Does it have a US VIN number?

If not, there is your answer.


----------



## derek11 (Aug 17, 2015)

The VIN is 5N1AN0N61FN651163. I checked it online and it came back with:

2015 Nissan Xterra PRO-4X / S / X
VIN: 5N1AN0N61FN651163
Style / Body: SUV 4D Engine: 4.0L V6 Unleaded Gas
Country of Assembly: United States


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I have an Xterra as well, and yes they're almost good to go in the US. Despite this, I'd do some serious checking.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

I dug around and this is the company I spoke to previously:

J.K. Technologies, LLC 
3500 Sweet Air Street 
Baltimore, MD 21211 
(410) 366-6332 
(410) 366-7655 (fax) 
email: [email protected]
website: JK Technologies, LLC | Convert to US Specs

I thought it was interesting that despite the fact that they make their living doing this, their advice seemed to be that it wasn't worth it. I gathered that this is mostly done with older cars that don't need to be brought up to such stringent requirements. 

Also, I recall that US Customs have a number of documents online that you can google that describe the process. 

Good luck! This is all kind of stupid that this is so hard.


----------

